# What to do next?



## ZaK6870 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey, im new to this forum (and plowing:waving 
So I bought a 2006 Suzuki Eiger 400 Manual. I bought a 54" steel eagle plow, also i had winch (2500 Warn) already installed.

The plow and all mounting hardware (push tubes and mounting plate) is installed and hooked up to the winch.

Is there anything else i should purchase to reduce stress on the atv/winch or aid in plowing?? Ive seen some people with these pulley systems, just wondering if these things are necessary? Tire chains? Sandbags on the back? Anything else? Lemme know!
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i run a bag of sand in back if the snow gets deep. i have chains available
but hardly ever use them. i use a strap instead of winch line to raise the
plow . lasts longer for me. hondas dont have a diff lock in the front,
but if yours has it you can push a lot.--irv


----------



## ZaK6870 (Dec 6, 2011)

alright thanks! ill probably get a bag or two. and where can you find the winch strap? is there a good website you would recommend? Thanks again!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you can either due the strap for your winch or if you let off the winch before the push tubes bottom out on the atv you be fine. 

Tire Chains will improve your pushing traction 20-30% sand bags for weight will give you 10-20% in my thought's.

Hot Grips and a thumb warmer are nice to have as well.

due some reading on this site and you can learn alot.


----------



## 30below (Jan 11, 2009)

I found a 15' boat winch strap at walmart made by attwood for around 15 bucks. Basically seems like seatbelt material. If you have access to any junkers with seatbelts still in them, I would scavenge and try that.


----------



## ZaK6870 (Dec 6, 2011)

Alright! Thanks guys! I'll check out the strap idea for sure and also get me some sand bags, can't wait to try out my new setup! Thanks again!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I used a thick yellow tow strap I bought at Walmart. I tried others and they broke the first day using them. A seatbelt will work but it will break eventually.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

make sure you put a yellow flashing light on too ,here in wisconsin its the law ,will send pick of my set-up if yyou want Perry


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought Spacers to put on under the coil springs to help the sagging on the front when the blade is up


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i have 4 chains, heated grips,t/w and i put in 160# of concrete in the box,

i used the chains once, glare ice pia to put on what was easier was using the blower to throw snow on the ground, it works try it sometime 

for years i went with out heated grips, i have had sleds my whole adult life so i knew better, i was putting it off because i hate electrical work ,, it isn't that hard to do for the pleasure of warm hands , before i would stop after so long and warm up now i just keep going, its the best 60 bucks you will spend imo,


if you get deep snow lift your blade, make yourself some wiggling room and make smal piles here and there and then clean up when you get to where you can push the whole way without stopping.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a pair of Moose Racing handlebar covers. They work good enough to not need gloves when pushing. The downside is, when you DO need to grab something with no gloves on it's on the cold side. LOL I might consider the hand grip warmer but I haven't really needed them. These are the ones I have.
The downside to these are that you constantly are putting your hands in and out of the warmers. Sometimes it gets to be a pain. Last year I didn't use them. I got by
without them but had to wear gloves. I might go with grip warmers but will still need to wear gloves. It's a toss up.

http://www.motosport.com/utility/NRA-BY-MOOSE-PURSUIT-HANDWARMERS


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i use thin mechanics gloves and stay toasty warm


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Sounds like you have all the basics in place so now just start plowing. Experience will let you know if you need something else to fit your conditions.


----------

